# My first knooked scarf mar 5th



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone time for a new posting. Here are some links on how to knook this is a thread on helping you get started with knooking. We here try to answer your questions and want you to have a nice experience with type of knitting. First off knooking is knitting with a crochet hook that has a hole in the end to hold a cord. The cord acts like a second needle without having one. It is not tunisian crochet or locker hook though there may be simularities. You learn a knit and purl stitch which allows you to do almost any knitting or crochet pattern with the knook. We will try to answer your questions and if we don't know the answer I will surely try to find it. I am self taught and have been researching as I can to find the information. There are some pattern books being sold through various websites. But I am finding that many are tired of doing scarves and dishcloths. These are good starter projects to learn on and when you feel confident to go one to larger items that will be up to you. Best we here can do is give you support as you try this knitting technique. It is my hope that we can all learn together and make it an enjoyable experience for everyone who would like to learn to knook.

http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375






http://www.leisurearts.com/how-to-knook


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some of the cords I use to work on my projects.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Okay, some questions for you. This looks very interesting and after I finish my projects I would like to try. What cords do you buy? Where do we get a knook? Your knooking looks very neat and tidy.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you. First I just posted some of the cords I use and I purchased some of them from wal mart also you can find the knook there on a shelf below the needles and hooks. I see you are in Australia so I am not sure if you lys has the knooks but you can drill a hole in the end of a crochet hook large enough to accomadate your cording. At first it is a little difficult to do some of the stitches and the loops get tight and you may have to work them loose with your fingers but with patients and practice you will do fine.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are some knitted pics that my friend Jacki who helps me with the post did to give you a bit of comparison.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay now that I have taken care of the inital start I wanted to tell you all about my little catastrophy tonight. As I was working on my 2nd spa cloth I broke my hook as it was just a homemade cheap plastic crochet hook that my dh drilled a hole in for me. I had to use a bead reammer to make the hole larger and he wasn't exactly on center when he drilled the hole. It was only a matter of time before the thing would give up the ghost. It couldn't wait until I was finished as I had about 14 rows to finish before it was complete. Nope, it had to do it to me tonight just to give me the added stress of not finishing it. Oh well, lesson learned. No more cheap plastic. I will go for the good stuff! Time to go shopping for more hooks. Not sure if my dh is happy about it though, that just means he has to get on the ball and drill more holes into tiny sticks of wood or metal. Well at least I won't have to learn to use a drill not that I couldn't mind you but we still need a man for something you know. Now that I have you in stitches enjoying a good laugh at my expense literaly. Meaning that I have to buy new hooks. I know I am getting tired as I am being silly here and this is a first for me in the forum. Have a great day all.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

You have a great day shopping and getting things organised to finish your knooking project. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You are welcome and I will now I need to get off here and go to sleep but will see what is going on in the latest digest first then it is off to sleep.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Guess I didn't get this thread posted soon enough to go in the digest hope it will show up in the next one.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have not been practicing lately because I now have 4 baby afghans to knit for this year. My brother's boss & his girlfriend are having a baby. His 1st & her 7th ( she was married before). 
Lisa


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey Every one. Found you Ciyona. I'll be around to help out with what ever I can do. Got a new keyboard and have to put on large print stickers. I'll type better when I can see what I am doing.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

I bought a Knooking set when we were in the U.S.A. on holidays last year. I have started knooking just ordered a pattern book on dishcloths I think that would be an easy project to start off with! Your knooking projects look great! Can you tell what the Tropical silk cording is like to use for the knooking!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Typsknits, Welcome. The tropical silk cording is just like the knooking cord in texture just a smidgeon larger but it will work just fine. Takes a bit to work it through the hole. Get some heat shrink and put that on the cord it should make it easier to pass the cords through the holes.



Typsknits said:


> I bought a Knooking set when we were in the U.S.A. on holidays last year. I have started knooking just ordered a pattern book on dishcloths I think that would be an easy project to start off with! Your knooking projects look great! Can you tell what the Tropical silk cording is like to use for the knooking!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Lisa, what about trying one on the knook. The tropical silk cord I pictured above would do well as you can cut it to the desired lenght. How is your mom doing? Are you getting plenty of rest too? I know it has been a bit so I am just checking up.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I have not been practicing lately because I now have 4 baby afghans to knit for this year. My brother's boss & his girlfriend are having a baby. His 1st & her 7th ( she was married before).
> Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay now that I have my new hook I will see how metal ones work and hope it holds up. Dh was having problems going through the metal. That is why I need to buy him a drill press. Only if they make them small enough to have in the house. Don't have a garage to work in or a work shed. I am also going to post the lace piece I have as a wip since I didn't get it posted yet. I had a wonderful dinner at Olive Garden while we were out so I didn't have to come home and cook dinner. Hope you all like the new thread. I think I will do these once a month so we don't get too long unless we have a big influx of knookers, then I may do it more often.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona, How about a Dremel drill? I don't have a bit that small, but they are available at any hardware/home fix up store. (Home Depot, Lowe's)


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That is what he was using. But he still needs a vise to put the hooks in. He is just cranky in is old age I think. Especially when he wants to sit and watch tv or read. But in all he is a good man and I love him so much. He is my gift. But that is another story. He is special and you don't find many like him that often. Yes I can use a drill the dremel is actually mine but my sil gets more use out of it than me. And I like the whole lady thing were a man does it for me sometimes.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Ciyona, How about a Dremel drill? I don't have a bit that small, but they are available at any hardware/home fix up store. (Home Depot, Lowe's)


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mom is doing better but she still get tired sometimes. I have been getting a lot of migraines because the weather keeps changing. 
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

That is good that your mom is doing better. What do you do for your migraines? I took excedrin until the recall. Now I take the wal mart brand in place of it. It helps without it I would be stuck in the dark with a cool rag on my head.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

LOVE THE LACY LOOK TO THAT CIYONA. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. GOOD LUCK WITH METAL KNOOK.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, Now the metal hook makes it faster for knitting and I am on a purl row and it seems to be going well. I purchased susan bates metal hooks and with a bit of filing smoothed it out and so far so good.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> That is what he was using. But he still needs a vise to put the hooks in. He is just cranky in is old age I think. Especially when he wants to sit and watch tv or read. But in all he is a good man and I love him so much. He is my gift. But that is another story. He is special and you don't find many like him that often. Yes I can use a drill the dremel is actually mine but my sil gets more use out of it than me. And I like the whole lady thing were a man does it for me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your a lucky lady, my ex left after a severe head injury I had after a car accident we were in. 17 yrs ago. so much for "In sickness and health"


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh that is so like a man. They expect us to be their in their worst times but when it comes to us being in a bad spot most can't handle it. So much for machoisum. But the truth is many can't handle it when someone they care about is in a bad way and they don't know what is going to happen. But if he really loved you he would have stayed to take care of you.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

Ciyona do you think that I could take an old crohet hook for the afghan crochet & cut off the stopper on the other end & use it for a longer knooking hook?
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

You might be able to but I would think that the hook may be too long to do the purl st. I haven't used and afghan hook but I have a long double ended crochet hook that I am not sure about using. My question would be how would you make the cord longer if you need to so you can work the hook around to do the sts. I am not sure whether you use the leisure arts way or the other ones either way you have to bring the hook around to do the purl st. A shorter hook is best with a longer cord for bigger projects. That is just my assumption.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

The hook I was thinking of using is 6 inches long & has an attatched cable that is 14 inches long 20 inches for the whole thing.
Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It would depend on what you are going to do. For simple things it would work say like dishcloths, maybe a scarf but it would depend on the scarf. Total length to my hook and cord is about 34 to 36 inches gives me room to make sure I am not to short with the cord for the spa cloth and the scarves. If you can manuver the hook okay and watch your cord you might be able to do some small items. The scarf may be too big for it. You could do some squares and then put them together like you would granny squares when crocheting. You would still be knooking and it could get you some practice and then you could make blankets and afghans. You would just have to assemble them later. Do you have any interchangable crochet hooks. That might get you a better length. It also depends on how the cord is attached to the hook you have in mind. If the cord is in the end of the hook and has been glued with a cover around it you might be able to glue a good length of cord and heat shrink it. Someone made their's by drilling a hole in the end of a crochet hook and gluing the cord in the end. I am not sure if they used heat sink or not. Those are just options. I will try doing that when I get the chance to get home depot to get what I need. You need a smooth end so the yarn passes easily onto the cord. But I think as I said if you are doing small things what you have in mind will work. Just be sure that you want to take off that stopper.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> That is what he was using. But he still needs a vise to put the hooks in. He is just cranky in is old age I think. Especially when he wants to sit and watch tv or read. But in all he is a good man and I love him so much. He is my gift. But that is another story. He is special and you don't find many like him that often. Yes I can use a drill the dremel is actually mine but my sil gets more use out of it than me. And I like the whole lady thing were a man does it for me sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you flatten end with a few taps of a hammer to flatten hook. Got to be hard to put in a vice as it would slip n slide all around.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

He didn't use the vise but will try the hammer thing on a spare I have around here and let you know how it worked out.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > That is what he was using. But he still needs a vise to put the hooks in. He is just cranky in is old age I think. Especially when he wants to sit and watch tv or read. But in all he is a good man and I love him so much. He is my gift. But that is another story. He is special and you don't find many like him that often. Yes I can use a drill the dremel is actually mine but my sil gets more use out of it than me. And I like the whole lady thing were a man does it for me sometimes.
> ...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The metal hooks are aluminum, so should be soft enough to flatten out a little. Let me know as I don;t have enough to play with.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will, My dh is putting our new puter together today I can't wait to have a better on and then no more having to fight with my son over a puter. Yeah!!!!!!

We have a lot going on today so getting the new hooks made will have to wait.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi Kids, Here is the new bigger set I mentioned before..... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :shock:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Hennalady Kim, I saw that in my new drochet magazine today. Wonder if WM will carry them. Otherwise I have to mail order stuff, but I do have some coupons!!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Kim, I will go look at them just getting to my mail and checking messages. I don't know why my new topic didn't get put in the digest. I have been checking it for the last couple days. I may have to do it again to see what happens. I figure if they don't have the link they will miss it.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks Kim, I will go look at them just getting to my mail and checking messages. I don't know why my new topic didn't get put in the digest. I have been checking it for the last couple days. I may have to do it again to see what happens. I figure if they don't have the link they will miss it.


This is at the end of your last one:
Okay everyone I started a new thread. This one was a bit long. Here is the link to the new thread. See you all there. I posted Jacki's wash cloths with a pic of my spa cloth for comparison. I must say Jacki's looks better and the pic of mine isn't all that great.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-65594-1.html#1178781

Ciyona

Reply Quote Reply


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I know about that it is just that I was hoping that it made the digest. I had it set to go into main. I created it on the fifth but it wasn't in that digest nor the next day. Oh well at least I was smart enough to post the link. Lol live and learn. I will just have to be earlier on my postings.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hippie Chick said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Kim, I will go look at them just getting to my mail and checking messages. I don't know why my new topic didn't get put in the digest. I have been checking it for the last couple days. I may have to do it again to see what happens. I figure if they don't have the link they will miss it.
> ...


I think yours look better!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will settle for they both look good. I have about one inch to complete and then the edging which I haven't decided on just yet. I am going to look in my stitch books and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

New puter is up and running so no more having to fight for pc time Yeah!!!!!!! Now I even have more bits to save my patterns on, got one with 1.5 terrabits of hd space wanted bigger but that will do for now and eventually he will build a new one with more speed and storage. So come the weekend when my son is home I will be able to get on line and enjoy spending time with all my kp friends. Sorry about the bragging but I am just overjoyed and excited to have a second puter back. Just have to change where I sit but I am not giving up my chair at least until next month when I get to purchase a new one. Might even get a new lamp to go on the desk as well or not I will just move mine and get on for this on. 

How is everyone doing with their knooking? I know some have other projects going and haven't been working with the knook. I will figure out in a few days what yarn I am going to use for my new project I know that the main color will be either grey or blue maybe even green. When I get it far enough along to give you a peek I will post it.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hooray for your new computer. Now we can chat at night and on weekends. Hope your sone is happy that he doesn't have to share any more too. Now you can fill it up with all your own intrest stuff. So happy for you.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Broke out my Knook at our craft group and Manuella used it. She is a fast knitter and does not crochet. She had 4 rows done before I had one in my Crochet seed stitch!!!! LOL


Ciyona said:


> New puter is up and running so no more having to fight for pc time Yeah!!!!!!! Now I even have more bits to save my patterns on, got one with 1.5 terrabits of hd space wanted bigger but that will do for now and eventually he will build a new one with more speed and storage. So come the weekend when my son is home I will be able to get on line and enjoy spending time with all my kp friends. Sorry about the bragging but I am just overjoyed and excited to have a second puter back. Just have to change where I sit but I am not giving up my chair at least until next month when I get to purchase a new one. Might even get a new lamp to go on the desk as well or not I will just move mine and get on for this on.
> 
> How is everyone doing with their knooking? I know some have other projects going and haven't been working with the knook. I will figure out in a few days what yarn I am going to use for my new project I know that the main color will be either grey or blue maybe even green. When I get it far enough along to give you a peek I will post it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Jacki my son is already laying claim to my laptop but I still need it incase of six hour dr visits. But I haven't started using the new puter yet. Waiting to make sure dh has everything loaded up.

That is great that you found someone who enjoyed using the knook Kim, bet she can teach you a lot about it. Would be nice if you could get her on video doing a demo for us. But I don't know if we could do video's on kp.

Have to go buy my grandson a new backpack I'll be back later. Have a nice evening everyone.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

You'll get on that new computer soon.
Kim, don't feel bad. I've taken out seed st 4 times now and threw it at the cat!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow this is really different. New wider screen, so use to my laptop this seems strange to me. Love the speed I get now and really have to get use to it. If I enlarge the fonts I might not need my glasses to read anything now.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Wow this is really different. New wider screen, so use to my laptop this seems strange to me. Love the speed I get now and really have to get use to it. If I enlarge the fonts I might not need my glasses to read anything now.


If yours is like mine just take 2 fingers in the pad and pull them in opposite directions, wa-la, bigger screen!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

This monitor is a 23 inch one and everything seems that it is wide screen and I really don't like viewing things in wide screen including movies. But I will get use to it. Going to go watch my recorded shows for the night and get some knooking done. I got my yarn for the stripes on my new project so I am good to go when I finish up this one.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yeah, Ciyona! Good Night all.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

All that is left to do is the edging on my spa cloth, I am trying to decide if I want to do it in white or a varigated or other solid color. I am leaning to a green and purple varigated one. As for the edge I will take a day or two in order to decided how I want to do this. I have looked at some edging but so far it is unappealing to me.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

This is very new and interesting. I will have to check this 
out. Thanks


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Andyjmcc, welcome. It isn't hard to learn just takes patience once you get the hang of you you will do well with it. I am trying out an new homemade metal hook and so far I really like it. Seems to get into the loops a lot better than the bamboo ones. I just took a hook and drilled a hole in it for the cord I do like the results that I am getting from it for I had broken a plastic one and decided to try one in metal to finish my spa cloth it worked great and a little faster than the wooden ones and plastic ones that I have.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome, Andyjmcc, I'm still a beginner but I enjoy doing this craft. I like to crochet, but like the look of knitted fabric. Now I get both. Like Ciyona said it does take a little bit if time to get your tension even, but with most knitt patterns off you go. We'll be here to help you along if you decide to give it a try.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

THANK YOU. DOES IT PURL TOO? i WATCHED UTUBE AND SAW THE
KNIT ST. IT LOOKED EASY. BECAUSE I KNIT TOO, I WOULD PROBABLY
DO THIS ONLY FOR CERTAIN PROJECTS; BUT IT CERTAINLY LOOKS
LIKE FUN.


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

Ciyona...thank you so much for your in-depth explanation...I really like how the 1st post sounds....now to try it all out....peace...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, Andy, there is a purl st as well Leisure arts has a great tutorial for all the sts that they have both for lefty's and righty's I use the style from crochetville and bag smith for me they were easier to learn. Other ladies use the way leisure arts shows but it was too difficult for me at the time. I will one day learn their way but for now I like the way I am doing my knooking.

Hi and welcome Louise, I do hope you enjoy using the knook. I am going to start my new project and when I get it far enough to show a good sample I will get it posted. I like to show the progress of a project to give everyone an idea of how it will look using the knook. I too knit but I find using the knook is easier for me I suppose it is because I first learned to crochet. I taught myself how to knit and that was when I learned that I could read patterns so I can now do anything I choose as long as it is not to complicated but I will get around to those things at some point. If you have any questions we here will do our best to answer them for you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow how time flys I have to get my oyrsters for this weekend so I will be back later everyone. Have a great afternoon. I might also add please say some prayers for some people at my end of Florida, We have a wildfire that has already taken a few homes and cars so far I don't believe there has been any injuries. It all started when a man was burning trash. It has burned for three days and was 150 acres last I heard. It is in an area not far from me in one direction, my daughters place, and in another my moms if it get out of control it could head to town or out in the sticks were part of me family lives. So please give a prayer for our firefighters as the winds are still up some but not as bad as that first day. See you all later.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

That's terrible Ciyona, Your all on my prayer list and will mention to our Pastor at Church.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Last I heard that they expect the fire to pick up with the winds this tonight. There is suppose to be some rain but I an not sure if we will get any of it. You are up late this evening.



Angelsmom1 said:


> That's terrible Ciyona, Your all on my prayer list and will mention to our Pastor at Church.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I am in a delima, I want to start my new project and still don't have enough yarn for the main color may have to just choose two for the main one or just make it mostly in stripes so I will have enough. I have losts of colors so that may be how I have to do it and just go by pattern and add some extra stripes to make it work. I am thinking grey or forrest green for may main color I have a blue that is a light color that I have more skeins of but I don't like it for the main background. Guess I will have to use it for the strips it will work good that way. I can call it a tent blanket of many colors.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good way to use up stash. I saw a stash pattern somewhere. Used up stash of all kinds of colorful stripes and then used either black or white every 4 rows. They both looked good. That's what I need to do. My leftover/scrap box has multiplied in to 2 big totes. Some of smaller pieces I use on plastic canvas projects, but larger amount I may make a small blanket with matching pillows to put on sofa. I cover it to keep cat hair from embedding itself into sofa fabric and it's light coloed too. I'm sure you'll figure it out. If post office is open today, I may try to get your box out. Will keep you posted.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Keep a roll of duct tape around you can take and pull a strip and roll it backwards on itself and then roll it on the couch to pull off the cat hair. Learned it from my dh who was in the navy. They used it to get lint and hair off their uniforms.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a sticky lint roller for just that purpose. Easy to put a sheet or something on chair, then just throw it in wash.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

So true about using a sheet or something to cover the furniture. My family and I had a good time today. We had my mom a brother, several nephews and my sis in law over to have oyrsters with us. It was really nice except it was a bit chilly and we have to worry about the fire danger with the winds and the fire that is still burning. I heard that they had to truck in some water for it. We are in a really rural area and the fire department is mostly volunteers though we have some paid members. We have a large county area and there were fire trucks from all over the county out here to fight the fire. It was the day we purchased our new puter and we passed three or four fire trucks from the Northend of the county coming our way and my moms church is the staging area. Mom said they won't be having Sunday school but I think they are holding the main service. And from what she said her pastor lives in the area of the fire. Three homes have been destroyed, cars, boats, and a lot of acreage. At least the people are safe. It kicked back up last night so I am not sure what they are going to do. I think they are hoping for rain which it doesn't look like we are going to get any. I know the man who caused it all is probably sick over it. He didn't think that the wind was that bad. I just don't understand people they know march is known for the winds and still burn in drought conditions. It's crazy.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

cIYONA, tHAT'S HORRIBLE. i'LL KEEP PRAYING FOR WINDS TO SWITCH OR RAIN OR ANY THING THAT WILL SAVE YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES AND THIER PROPERTY. tHOSE WILD FIRES ARE SCARY. wE HAD ONE LAST SUMMER THAT IF THE WINDS HAD SHIFTED WOULD HAVE COME RIGHT OVER THE RIDGE AND DOWN TO MY HOME. BE SAFE.(EXCUSE CAPS AS I AM HAVING TROUBLE SEEING AGAIN TODAY)


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I have a sticky lint roller for just that purpose. Easy to put a sheet or something on chair, then just throw it in wash.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh how funny



Hippie Chick said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sticky lint roller for just that purpose. Easy to put a sheet or something on chair, then just throw it in wash.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Jacki, I just learned there are 150 fire fighters out here fighting it. When I took my son to my moms where he stays during the week for work we passed the staging area which is my moms church. It was packed with firefightes and trucks waiting to head out if needed. going to watch some celtic thunder now. I just love their songs and music.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

H.L.Kim, can't read fine print in the picture you posted, but I'm sure it's funny.

Ciyona, still keeping you in my prayers and out of the fire. Where did pictures of my wash cloths go? or did I just miss them. My eyes are tired.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Never mind, I found them. Silly me.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

It says, "Oh, so you were right. We did have enough cat hair on the couch to make a whole nother cat!"


Angelsmom1 said:


> H.L.Kim, can't read fine print in the picture you posted, but I'm sure it's funny.
> 
> Ciyona, still keeping you in my prayers and out of the fire. Where did pictures of my wash cloths go? or did I just miss them. My eyes are tired.


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh thought I didn't put them up for you. I had to go back and check to be sure.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I love the scarf. In the two pictures you posted. the first dish cloth was knitted and the second dish cloth was knooked right?
I hope life is treating you well.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Tanya, The white one is a spa cloth I posted two pics of it and it is knooked like the scarf is knooked the two wash cloths pictured together were knitted by Jacki was a long process to get them posted as they had to come to me by email and phone to get them posted. I have to use my cell phone and then email them to myself to load them on my puter I hope to have better luck with the new puter. Might have to purchase a new camera next month.

I am doing well. Things are slowing down a bit on the weekends so I am getting more rest. Kids are giving us a break on getting them from point a to b then so we do catch a break there. I am happy they are on their own now but still wish they would have waited a bit. At least until my son in law got his license back. Hopefully soon.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I am so glad to hear from you and I could see the difference only because I knook and the two were put together. Thank you for sharing I am looking for some cording and I am only going to use wood or bamboo hooks. Metal is too slippery.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I do agree with that on how slippery the metal hooks are bamboo and wood do work better for that. I notice however, the tips on the Susan Bates metal hooks is shaped differently and I think that is why it is easier to get it through the loops. Also while I was knooking last night, using a homemade plastic hook if I go under the cord and then manuver the hook to the front part of the loop it was easier to get it in the loop as the piece I was doing was rather tight. Just a tidbit of info that might help you if you work too tightly.



pinkrose1969 said:


> I am so glad to hear from you and I could see the difference only because I knook and the two were put together. Thank you for sharing I am looking for some cording and I am only going to use wood or bamboo hooks. Metal is too slippery.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I do agree with that on how slippery the metal hooks are bamboo and wood do work better for that. I notice however, the tips on the Susan Bates metal hooks is shaped differently and I think that is why it is easier to get it through the loops. Also while I was knooking last night, using a homemade plastic hook if I go under the cord and then manuver the hook to the front part of the loop it was easier to get it in the loop as the piece I was doing was rather tight. Just a tidbit of info that might help you if you work too tightly.



pinkrose1969 said:


> I am so glad to hear from you and I could see the difference only because I knook and the two were put together. Thank you for sharing I am looking for some cording and I am only going to use wood or bamboo hooks. Metal is too slippery.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Pinkrose1969, Haven't seen you in a while. We're still here and growing. 
Ciyona, did new thread ever show up on new digest. Wish there was a way to bring more people to thread. I'll have to get busy and finish my knooking projects. I got the scarf going and want to make a few kitty toys. The toys shouldn't be too hard. HennaladyKim and I have been crocheting together to learn new sts. It's been keeping us both busy, but it's fun. Maybe we could take a break and do knooke cats toys together. Of course we would post items here when done. Have to see if she's up for it. The pattern is on Leisure arts web site.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I am up for it today! I cannot look at that crazy stitch today!! Lets bust out the Knooks! Miss Macey does not have 100 toys yet anyway


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hippie Chick said:


> I am up for it today! I cannot look at that crazy stitch today!! Lets bust out the Knooks! Miss Macey does not have 100 toys yet anyway


sounds good as Angel is tired of all 150 toys he has already. Besides that Crazy st is doing just that, driving me crazy. Got 3 good rows, but having trouble on end of row 4 AGAIN. So I'll get my knook that isn't in use and we can do that tonight.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: I am on row 5 or so in knit and will try purl in a bit after I get more comfy with it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

No it never showed up so I will have to work on a new one when I get something else done. I still go to the previous one and check it out to see what has been posted. I need to get some stuff completed to give others something more to comment on. I think a lot of people believe that knooking is too tedious or they try it and decided they don't like it. For me it is interesting to see what I can do with different stitches. Unfortuantely I just can't sit and work on projects all day life has to fit in somewhere. Then again I may just be spending too much time on the puter and not enough yarn work being done.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

OK so if I am purling why are there 2 strands around the knook to pull through???????????????)(*&^%$#@!#$%^&*()


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay, what you did was twist the yarn on the loop and went in the bottom of the loop and when you pulled it up you got the extra st. I did that a lot learning to knit. At least that is what I think you did it happens. Did you mistakingly do a yarn over? That could be another reason.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

so I just hook it from top or bottom ????


Ciyona said:


> Okay, what you did was twist the yarn on the loop and went in the bottom of the loop and when you pulled it up you got the extra st. I did that a lot learning to knit. At least that is what I think you did it happens. Did you mistakingly do a yarn over? That could be another reason.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Rockin Kitty is back. He snuck in. You can chande your signature again. 
Ciyona, I don't know why she is having so much trouble. She' really not that dumb! LOL!!!! she's gonna get me for that one.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Rockin Kitty is back. He snuck in. You can chande your signature again.
> Ciyona, I don't know why she is having so much trouble. She' really not that dumb! LOL!!!! she's gonna get me for that one.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Kim, just go through the middle of the loop and see if that helps. Which technique are you using? Leisure Arts or one of the other ones. It makes a difference on the purl st. If you are using one of the other two you go though the back. You need to be careful as the way you insert the hook as you could be thinking you are purling when you may be knitting it. I bring my hook past the back loop and insert the hook from left to right grab the yarn and pull it through. Go back to the tutorials and watch them again for the technique you are using.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I started with 12 sts and now have 13. I somehow added one at the end /beginning of a row. How do I do a 1 st dec?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Just do a k2tog or cro2tog somewhere that it won't be too noticable in the row and that will take care of it. Probably at the beginning. I did that and just went a few sts before the end and just k2tog to make my decrease.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Just do a k2tog or cro2tog somewhere that it won't be too noticable in the row and that will take care of it. Probably at the beginning. I did that and just went a few sts before the end and just k2tog to make my decrease.


Thanks you saved a wing. Almost done making parts, just have to put it together. I'll send a pic to your cell phone like we did before. Can you also send the picture to my e-mail when you get it on your computer. I like to keep a phoyo of all my finished projects. This toy is for Hippie Chick's kitty. Make one later for my own baby cat.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Can you use your phone to email you can send it to my email address and it is one less step to do. If not that is okay I can handle it. Glad that worked for you can't wait to see it.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Just do a k2tog or cro2tog somewhere that it won't be too noticable in the row and that will take care of it. Probably at the beginning. I did that and just went a few sts before the end and just k2tog to make my decrease.
> ...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Messed up body. Got to start over. I'll get this right yet. Wings all done. Thanks for your help Ciyona.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

U R welcome, no problem. Use your life line this time.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> U R welcome, no problem. Use your life line this time.


being that it is so small, didn't even think about that. Thsnks again. It was my last 2 rows. A life line would have saved it. No big deal and it gives me more practice of what not to do.lol.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Cat toy looks good. I will have to add to my to do list. BBL son has doctors appt.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > U R welcome, no problem. Use your life line this time.
> ...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting that picture for me. I got the pattern off Leisure Arts web site. They have a few free patterns for the Knook.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I was using leisure arts, I will try with the other link you suggested. Is there an address in here somewhere???


Ciyona said:


> Hi Kim, just go through the middle of the loop and see if that helps. Which technique are you using? Leisure Arts or one of the other ones. It makes a difference on the purl st. If you are using one of the other two you go though the back. You need to be careful as the way you insert the hook as you could be thinking you are purling when you may be knitting it. I bring my hook past the back loop and insert the hook from left to right grab the yarn and pull it through. Go back to the tutorials and watch them again for the technique you are using.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

For any guests visiting the links to the tutorials are on pg 1 of the thread.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Kim, My grandkids came by and saw your avatar. I told them it is rocking kitty and my 4 yr old grandson said he was saying>> "I love rock in roll un huh un huh."<< It was so cute you should have seen him bobbing his head to the kitty's movement.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

GO !!! ROCKIN KITTY GO!!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hey Kim, My grandkids came by and saw your avatar. I told them it is rocking kitty and my 4 yr old grandson said he was saying>> "I love rock in roll un huh un huh."<< It was so cute you should have seen him bobbing his head to the kitty's movement.


OMG You have to put that on her page! No one has picked that song yet  Tell him he is wise for me ~:O)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-48334-1.html
BTW I posted the sale for the Bigger Knook set today. It can be found here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-68459-1.html :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

You know, I put my Knook away with frustration for now and have been doing Tunisian instead. I have compile 5 stitches for it:
Simple
Knit
Purl
Double
Lace
Who new??? 
I am much better with it personally


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Just learned that leisure arts has patent on the knook so all others sold should be called something else. I even inquired about smaller hooks. None are in the works as of the momment. So if anyone wants the expanded set they need to pre-order them. No info of when they will be coming out though.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This is what I did with my Afghan hook instead... I will try knook again when I am in the mood and can take a look at the other links you suggested.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I looked at local Wal-Mart and they don't have the new kits yet, but Herrschners.com has them for $19.95.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

See would like tighter knitting with knook mine is so lose.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

pinkrose1969 said:


> See would like tighter knitting with knook mine is so lose.


Mine is too, pinkrose, I need to practice more to make it tighter. It gets tighter the more I do it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone can only be on for a few internet is having outages here. The tunisian work is beautiful. My wal mart is out of the 3 hook beginners kits. Hope the get the new ones. 

Pink try using a smaller hook if you aren't using the smallest one now.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Hi everyone can only be on for a few internet is having outages here. The tunisian work is beautiful. My wal mart is out of the 3 hook beginners kits. Hope the get the new ones.
> 
> Pink try using a smaller hook if you aren't using the smallest one now.


My Wal-Mart only had about 10 of the original kits and they were gone along time ago. Hope to see the new ones soon. Would rather buy local than online with shipping.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

So true. HSN has a craft show on at 6am here in the morning and it runs throughout the day I set it to record to get the particulars will let you know how it goes. Well I am off here for a while be back after my show tonight. If I don't catch you up I'll get back with you tomorrow.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I bought a starter kit at Walmart(not my favourite store). Fiddled with it for a few days and went back to knitting. I may try again now that there is help out there.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Linday, we will give you what help we can. I have only been knooking a few months. You can go to www.raverly.com and do a search on knooking there are a lot of ladies there that can help as well. I have had a few other things going on so My knooking is going slowly at the momment but I well be getting back to it soon.

This thread was created to help those who were interested and by no means do I have all the answers but I do try to be of help. So ask away when you need to and if I don't have the answer I will try to find it as soon as I can.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Linday said:


> I bought a starter kit at Walmart(not my favourite store). Fiddled with it for a few days and went back to knitting. I may try again now that there is help out there.


Welcome Linday. We are trying to provide a place where people who are familiar to people who may just be curious about the Knook can come and ask questions, or get help if they are trying it and also a place where we can share our finished projects with others. On page 1 of this thread are some web site that can show you how to Knook. Feel free to watch those videos and if you still have questions, some one here will try to help. Ciyona seems to be one of the more experienced, but we all try to help and support each other. So give it a try, it's a bit diffrent but some of us think it;s quite fun.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Suggestion: if you want to buy the newer enlarged set it will cost about $20. It already has the 3 hooks that are in the original kit.

So, no need to buy both!!! That's my suggestion or observation.

Unless, of course, you want duplicate hooks as in the original as well as the 2 larger hooks in the 'enlarged' set.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Knook Expanded Beginner Kit
Model: LA5845
Manufacturer: Leisure Arts

Price: $19.95

Weight: 0.5625lbs

Date Added: Wednesday 14 March, 2012
The new Expanded Beginner Set of The Knook lets you use light, medium, and bulky weight yarns to make small, medium, and large projects--including ... more info
http://www.maggiescrochet.com/products_new.html


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Hennalady. Nice to know.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I always need more hooks as I have several things going on and don't want to forget which hook I was using. The expanded set gives you the three from the original one and two more on smaller it is a size E the other the largest one is size J I think you can find the sizes on Leisure arts website to get information for the two added hooks. Right now their are no plans for smaller ones but I would like to see the ones used for tablecloths and doilles added so we could Knit some and crohet some at the same time giving another unique look to our yarning. 
I finished my pot lid cover and I am know working on a handle for frying pans.

I tell you ladies you all amaze me. Yes what great support we all give each other. I find myself forgetting about the troubles of the world as I read the posts on the threads and work with my yarn. We have such a great group of people not only on this thread but all the threads on KP. The support is fanominal from all around the globe. Thanks everyone for being there to help us all learn the art of making something beautiful out of a simple bit of yarn.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

:XD:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Editor's Corner: KNOOK EXPANDED BEGINNER SET
THE KNOOK EXPANDED BEGINNER SET

We sold out during an introductory promotion on Home Shopping Network, but more Knook Expanded Beginner Sets are on their way. In the meantime, pre-orders may be placed at Amazon.com. 

In the beginning, the Knook came in three hook sizes, all for medium weight yarn. Now there's an Expanded Beginner Set with five hook sizes (E-3.5 mm, G-4.0 mm, H-5.0 mm, I-5.5 mm, and J-6.0 mm) that let you knit with light, medium, and bulky weight yarns. The set also includes five cords in graduated lengths so you can make small, medium, and large projects, and there are clips to keep your work secure, plus yarn needles for finishing. A 24-page book provides step-by-step beginner instructions for both right- and left-handed users, plus patterns for three easy projects: a cowl, a baby blanket, and the lap robe shown above. There's never been a better time to try your hand at Knooking, the new easy way to learn to knit using specialized crochet hooks!THE KNOOK EXPANDED BEGINNER SET


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I just found the difference in the Expanded Knook set at HSN and the one at Leisure Arts< which can only be pre ordered thru Amazon.com. the Set from HSN has the hooks and cords and all of the pcs that go with it.So does the set at Amazon. Here is the difference... amazon set also includes 1 how to booklet.Price $19.95. to add 2 more books it will be $38.95.The HSN set has a beginner book with more pages and 2 of the larger books that are $9.95 each. I paid $28. for the set.. So I got a great deal and did not have to wait.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Both deals are offered by Leisure arts as it is their product. The shopping network sold out quick. Good you got in quick


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I got it the first time it was offered. I know it is made for Leisure Arts. They just made different packs for HSN so that is why HSN said it is Exclusive to them... I need to get some time to use it . I bought the beginner set when it first came out at WM for under $6. I am working on a Tunesian afghan and a dishcloth and I also teach loom knitting.Thank God I am 67 and retired and my family is raised..


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Karen M1 said:


> I got it the first time it was offered. I know it is made for Leisure Arts. They just made different packs for HSN so that is why HSN said it is Exclusive to them... I need to get some time to use it . I bought the beginner set when it first came out at WM for under $6. I am working on a Tunesian afghan and a dishcloth and I also teach loom knitting.Thank God I am 67 and retired and my family is raised..


Which stitch are you doing in the Tunesian?? I only ask because If you want to check it out I have several different ones listed here http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-13.html#1247148 This one pictured is Tunisian Lace. I also have the cables! Just havent tried it yet. Might get to it this week though.


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I am just doing the original stitch, going between the bars. I Have made my family members discloths from crochet and loom knitting. They like the tunesian ones the best. I am using the needles with the cords from Annie's Attic and a double ended hook . I really enjoy it. Thanks for the patterns..


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I thinking I need more practice.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Ladies, well I know it has been a few days since my last post. I have been working on a frying pan mitt to cover the handle of a cast iron pan and it has been frustrating. I have frogged it twice as I am combining knit and crochet. I am having problems with getting it to line up when I increase. It just doesn't look right even with the right amount of stitches. I have also been using the leisure arts way of doing the knit st and I have found that I am getting better tension. Unlike my first projects that I have posted done in a different style. So practice makes it better. to me it makes no difference which way you decide to work your project as long as you get the results you are looking for. I have a number to things that I need to do and if I am not on daily during the daytime I do try to get on at night. I am more the night owl when I am not having to make appointments. So rest assured that I will answer any questions as soon as I can.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Ciyona, Glad to hear from you. I too am giving the Tunisian crochet a try. Very similar to the knook. At this point not sure which is easier. I've got so many WIP's right now I don't know where to start. Then I'm trying to keep up with hennalady. Crochet has become a full time job here lately. I'm feeling some better now that they cut my meds in half. Hope it still works, but I'm starting to feel more human.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Muuuuahahahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to put Tunisian crochet on my list of things to do. I still have to work on your bracelet so need to know which of the beads you sent is your favorite. Also for me we say hope things work but I like to say it will work and keep that positivity in my mind. The word hope is like saying I am taking my chances. Where the words It will are being assertive so it is an assurance that it will happen. I don't know if I gave a good enough explanation there as I do still use the word hope but I have to keep my thinking strong and that is why I use it will. The words mind over matter come to me here as I often will myself to be healed. It works for me alot when I am feeling a little less healthy than I should be. So keep telling yourself especially in times when you don't thank you can do it that you will beat this and get well.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Muuuuahahahahahahaaaaa!


Can't get away from her. She is like a shadow. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

My Kitty has become a pest especially when I sit in my knitting chair. He wants his treats and has gotten to where he will paw at me sometimes with claws out demanding his treats. He is an orange tabby and weights around twelve pounds so he isn't starving by no means. I have had him for ten years raised him from a baby. His name is Wiley. He use to be an outside kitty but not anymore. He still goes out from time to time but not so much anymore. He got hit and broke his jaw that had to be wired back in place and busted an ear drum. That was a chore trying to feed him and tend his ear because he doesn't like to be held unless he wants it. But he knows when mama is trying to help him and settles down and lets me do what I need to. My sis in law had a dog that someone hurt and she thought he would not make it so I just laid my hands on him and asked God to heal him and she was amazed that you couldn't even tell that he had been hurt except for a small indentation that never went away. That dog always came to me when I visited her and would sit by me for hours. It is a gift I have though it doesn't work all the time but it does for some animals. I can't help it when I see an injured pet I just have to put my hands on them and say a little prayer of healing. Wish I could help people like that. Because it is a gift and should be shared with those that need it. Sorry I am rambling.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

That is a special gift and your animals know it. Would be nice if you vould do that to people. I've seen it done.
My first cat was an orange Tabby. They have such good dispositions and are characters in thier own ways. Mine was 4 days old when I got him and his brothers and sister. We bott;e fed them and they all did so well. He was a special kitty. Had him for almost 15 yrs.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a dog that I had to take to the vet years ago he needed his shots and they wanted to test him for heartworms so they needed to take blood. He wasn't going to have any part of it so the vet called me in and I had to hold him while they did this. Of course this was a chow but I was the only one who could get near him with the needle to give him his shots. Never once did he snap at me. So the vet told me how to do the shots and I did it ever since for him. Funny how that works out.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I give all my kitties thier shots, they are so much more comfortable with me doing it than any vet. Same with trimming nails.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> I give all my kitties thier shots, they are so much more comfortable with me doing it than any vet. Same with trimming nails.


Feel free to come clip Miss Maceys nails!!! I am really tired of bleeding :O


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

We have my neice Ashley cut Miss Fang's nails. She only has back nails. She uses people toenail clippers.
Lisa


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> We have my neice Ashley cut Miss Fang's nails. She only has back nails. She uses people toenail clippers.
> Lisa


I REALLY dont like blood......


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I like the stripe Kim. Looks like he took his claw and combed his fur. I can just picture hime with his tounge out just a bit.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

I want to try Tunisian crochet. I just do not know where to start and what to make. How are you liking it.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Morning Pink,I haven't tried tunisian crochet yet but have it on the bucket list.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Good morning, How are you doing with knooking? Sorry I have not been around lately. Life has bee busy.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > I give all my kitties thier shots, they are so much more comfortable with me doing it than any vet. Same with trimming nails.
> ...


If you can wrap the cat in a towel and cover his eyes, it should calm down, then pull out a paw and clip quickly. I give Angel treats afterward so he is much easier to do now that he knows he gets treats.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I want to try Tunisian crochet. I just do not know where to start and what to make. How are you liking it.


about.com/crochet has a nice tutorial on all the basic tunisian sts. It's alot like Knook. Need an afghan kook if you can get one. That site also has a few projects you can learn.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

pinkrose1969 said:


> I want to try Tunisian crochet. I just do not know where to start and what to make. How are you liking it.


We have some posted here in Tunisian. Love it! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-11.html
There is a word doc with several Tunisian stitches on this page of the thread
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-58904-13.html
If you hit a snag and need help just ask on there and one of us will help you through it :>) I especially am looking forward to the Tunisian Cables and may start them today  :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Angelsmom1 said:
> ...


Not gonna happen.....


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> pinkrose1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to try Tunisian crochet. I just do not know where to start and what to make. How are you liking it.
> ...


Thank you so much I am going to go to it right now. I already have a hook it came with my beginners kit.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh rats I could not find it on about.com/crochet. I guess I am missing something.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

pinkrose1969 said:


> Oh rats I could not find it on about.com/crochet. I guess I am missing something.


Use the links Kim just put on here. She knows where everything is! I am using the hook I got in my learners kit too. I bought another one this week.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Question for you ladies, are you using an afghan hook or your knook and cord? You can use the knook to do your tunisian crochet as it will give you the desired length you need if you don't have and afghan hook.This little tool and do just about anything including tatting if you have a desire to learn.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good morning Ladies, Well it is 3:38 am and like normal I haven't been to bed yet. Had to get sil to work and made a trip to wal mart for some milk and cereal. When I came home I went to work on creating my homemade knooks. Didn't work like I expected it would but talked to DH and he said we could try glue. The heat shrink worked on one but I fear it will not last. That was a plastic hook. The metal one I chose shrunk down but didn't hold so that is why we will try the glue as this was a J hook that I wanted to see if I could convert it. But it gave me an idea as I tied a knot in the cord and slipped it back into the heat shrink as the way it shrunk it allowed for me to put a knot in the end of the cord and put it back on the hook. Now we will have to see if there is a glue that will work with metal and the heat shrink. Will let you know how that goes after Tuesday. That will be when I get the glue.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

pinkrose1969 said:


> Angelsmom1 said:
> 
> 
> > pinkrose1969 said:
> ...


Another excellent site for Tunisian is http://www.youtube.com/user/knitdenise or www.knitdenise.com


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Good morning Ladies, Well it is 3:38 am and like normal I haven't been to bed yet. Had to get sil to work and made a trip to wal mart for some milk and cereal. When I came home I went to work on creating my homemade knooks. Didn't work like I expected it would but talked to DH and he said we could try glue. The heat shrink worked on one but I fear it will not last. That was a plastic hook. The metal one I chose shrunk down but didn't hold so that is why we will try the glue as this was a J hook that I wanted to see if I could convert it. But it gave me an idea as I tied a knot in the cord and slipped it back into the heat shrink as the way it shrunk it allowed for me to put a knot in the end of the cord and put it back on the hook. Now we will have to see if there is a glue that will work with metal and the heat shrink. Will let you know how that goes after Tuesday. That will be when I get the glue.


Did you drill holes in metal hooks?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the link put it in my tutorial folder.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes, you certainly can use the knook for tunisian. On the Denise youtube videos she shows a way where you can put your sts on a cord and then turn the cord around to work your next row of sts. Very interesting.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Been having touble with my ISP internet has been down for hours just now was able to get online. This has been going on daily and is getting annoying. I will post pics of the items I did for my swap box on Wedensday as I want it to get to my partner before I show what I did. One is a crocheted piece the other was done with the knook so I will give you all a little suspense. Wish they were better but that is the way the came out. I have been working with my circular speed tip knitting needles from my last swap and doing another scarf in garter stitch with the green yarn I received. I really like those needles not sure if the are plastic or bone but the are wonderful to use.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Have you gotten your new set that your DH said you could get? Do the needles that you got in your swap package really help with your speed? I need all the help I can get when it comes to 2 needle knitting. I have been doing a square in Tunisian simple stitch. Made 1 mistake but instead of ripping it out, I learned hot to make an increase stitch and fixed it that way. That link to knitdenise.com I gave you has more than just Tunisian crochet. Has alot of knitting videos. You should check it out. She uses a crochet hook with a cord on it to do her tunisian. Alot like Knooking. Might be helpful for others to look at to help them in Knooking. It's a little diffrent but similar. I learned one thing that trying to do Knooking or Tunisian works better with a larger size hook. Want to fine some larger crochet hooks that I can convert to a Knook.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Will order them after Tuesday. Yes the speed tips help with my speed as I tend to knit tightly. The speed tips help me get through the loops better and I learned why some ladies like using one smaller needle and one larger one the other night and that too can help with speed as if you are right handed the larger needle determines the size of your loops and the smaller one held in the right hand holds the stitches to make it easier to insert the larger hook into the loops. The video was great and really was helpful. Just get your regular crochet hooks and some heat shrink and a blow dryer. You can make your own and still use it for crochet if you don't mind the cord being there. You may need a little glue to hold it on if you are using metal ones.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I think I have an extra H size hook. I can try a little glue and some shrink tuning. I have some of that in various sizes. I may give it a try. Would like to get a J hook to try it on.Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Anytime, What I did was put it together and shrunk it and then it still slipped off the hook so I took advantage of that and put the cord through it again and tied a knot in the end to hold the cord in the tubing then I will put glue on the hook and slide the tube already sized back on the hook of course it may get a little messy but it is crafting.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I'll give it a try tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, Well first off Jacki I didn't answer one of your earlier questions sorry. I have had trouble getting on line do to internet outages in my area. Yes I did drill holes in the first metal hooks that I used to make new knook hooks. These last ones I didn't I just used heat shrink and some goop glue that I hope will hold. Your hooks will be mailed tomorrow. They are untested and if they don't hold we will try again or I can drill them for you another time. I am going to give them the night to dry better though it is a quick drying glue. Here is what they look like. I made you a size K since I had an extra one. I attatched a good bit of cording to it so you could do afghans when you are ready. I think they are the green and dark blue one.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Ps. Sorry I didn't put this in the earlier post but the reason some of them look funny is I tied the knot first then shrunk them down. Next time I will shrink then tie the knot they look better that way. You can see the difference in the pics. But I will get better as I practice with doing this. I still like the way Leisure arts knooks look but because I have a need for larger hooks and they have a kit that I don't need the smaller hooks I made these. I am still testing them for strength and I can always reglue them if neccessary.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

They look good Ciyona, Will finger rest on hook be a problem with sts going over it? You have made some in the past. Do they work ok? Can't wait to get a bigger one. Thanks so much. I can use these for Tunisian too. Got some projects lined up already.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

The finger rest was a problem and first but I slide the loops back onto it to make them big enough to slide over it easily I will check and see if I have one without the rest and see if I can make it work. I may have an acrylic one but may have metal too I will check and go from there.

Ps: I learned that technique from one of Mikey's tutorials I think.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

One more thing Jacki, the J hook is a Boye the K hook which was my only spare is a susan bates and I have found that they tend to be sharp like they didn't sand them enough when making them but that is my opinion. Is the K hook okay for you? The glue seems to be working okay just needs enough time to dry.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> One more thing Jacki, the J hook is a Boye the K hook which was my only spare is a susan bates and I have found that they tend to be sharp like they didn't sand them enough when making them but that is my opinion. Is the K hook okay for you? The glue seems to be working okay just needs enough time to dry.


K hook will be fine. Wanted anything like I thru K. so that will be fine. If I have to I can sand it down if it bothers me. I've never used her hooks, just some acrylic unknown type and boyle. I'm sure it's fine. Thanks again.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I may have a spare I hook as well. I have been using one of the J hooks that I did and I am not totally convinced that they will work easily enough. I am having a time sliding the loops off the end with the heat shrink even with loose loops. If they tighten just a bit they are hard to slide over. Before I mail them I want your opinion. I could send them on and let you try for yourself and if they are too hard you could send them back and we could try something else or I can take them apart and drill them. Being metal that isn't too difficult. And it would probably be easier for you if I do that instead of using the heat shrink. I have something that I have to do in the morning but will try to check the thread before I leave. I should be back in time to still mail them out if you want to give it a try. My honest opinion is to drill them but that would take a day or two more.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

If you can drill it and try glue and shrink tubing, then if glue and shrink wrap doesn't work, than it would have the hole in it as a backup way of working. I don't mind waiting a few more days. That would save sending it back and forth.Did you ever try to flatten the end to make it easier to drill and act more like the real Knook?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

No I haven't had the chance to try and flaten the end but will get something done to make it work even if it is just the drilled hole. I worked about ten rows on the new shawl and it was awful trying to get the loops over the shrink wrap.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> No I haven't had the chance to try and flaten the end but will get something done to make it work even if it is just the drilled hole. I worked about ten rows on the new shawl and it was awful trying to get the loops over the shrink wrap.


I'm slow enough, Might not be a good idea to do the shrink wrap then.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have to go to home depot tomorrow so I will look around then and see what I can come up with But will get you the hooks as soon as I find some that will work easy for you even if I have to find some wooden ones. Haven't seen too much in the crochet hooks in the stores around me though. God knows I have been searching for them.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I have to go to home depot tomorrow so I will look around then and see what I can come up with But will get you the hooks as soon as I find some that will work easy for you even if I have to find some wooden ones. Haven't seen too much in the crochet hooks in the stores around me though. God knows I have been searching for them.


There's a site where you can get some fairly cheap. ekniitingneedles.com


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will check into it.


----------



## PapillonThreads (Mar 23, 2012)

Well....I was at a Wal-Mart yesterday and bought a Knook....I can see belonging to his forum is gonna get me into trouble! 

LOL

Julie


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

PapillonThreads said:


> Well....I was at a Wal-Mart yesterday and bought a Knook....I can see belonging to his forum is gonna get me into trouble!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Julie


Yeah maybe so, but good trouble. It is addicting once you get the hang of it. Welcome. See page 1 for links to how to videos. They are good learning tools. The leisure Arts web site has books for sale. A how to book and some pattern books. Enjoy your new craft.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Juile, you will enjoy knooking once you get the sts down and practice makes perfect.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

So Ciyona, what is your current project. I finished my Tunisian Simple stitch square, got to make a washcloth/square and was thinking of making a Knooked square for my blanket/throw. I counted last night and I have 12 diffrent squares made. Thought a Knooked one would really make my blanket a real sampler. I don't have any knit squares, I keep putting it off cause I'm not very good at knitting but I can Knook and get the same result. I may even try doing a ST st that will looked like a knitted square. Hope all is well with you. Talk soon.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

All is well for the most part Doc's are having me what my blood sugar for now. Diabeties runs in my family and they said that cause of a couple of things they want me to keep an eye on it. If it isn't that they are thinking that it could be my kidneys. I think I would hope that it is only and infection as one of my brothers has kidney issue and that is more of a problem I would think than diabeties as the latter is more controllable. Well, will just have to wait and see. 

I am working on the shawl and my husband purchased a drill press so when he is feeling better hopefully he will set it up and get the holes drilled in the hooks for me. I was working with the hooks that I purchased and well, the glue didn't hold so I will have to wait to get my hooks fixed with the press. Hubby was bringing the thing in and the dog tripped him and he fell with the heavy thing. Then yesterday his leg was really bothering him he has RA and I am hoping he didn't fracture anything when he went down. I made him start using the walker instead of his cane because it would give him better support. Other that that all is going well.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hope he recovers quickly and that he just maybe bruised something rather than a mahor injury. Wish him well. You always have a handfil going on. No hurry. Thanks


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

yeah I do and the fair is in town and want to take the grandkids. Just have to pick the right day. Would love to see what the crafts are doing their.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> yeah I do and the fair is in town and want to take the grandkids. Just have to pick the right day. Would love to see what the crafts are doing their.


That's one of my favorite parts is the crafts too. It always gives me ideas. As if I don't have enough projects I would like to do. Want to get back to my kmooking. I want to do a suare for my sampler blanket that I want to put on my sofa in living room. It's going to be quite colorful by the time I'm done and have all kinds of stitches and techniques.
Hope your DH is doing better and didn't hurt hjimself too bad. Have fun at the fair!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hubby is better today but still using the walker for now but at least he isn't favoring it so much today. I restarted my wraps that I wanted to do mom decided on a grey one and I had purchased some dark green. I am doing two at a time. I managed to chains and then the pick up rows and did three knit rows. It is a total of 166 sts across for the two of them. I have three more knit rows to do before I actually begin the pattern. The hard part is trying to keep the yarn from tangling together When I finish a skein I have an idea to keep them from tangling so we will see what happens in a few days. I am thinking of trying some tubing to run the yarn through yet if I can control the skeins I can keep them untangled as I go too. I will post them when I get them done but that is what I am doing right now. I need to finish by June for mom's birthday.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

When I am working with two skeins of yarn, I put each one in a large ziplock or an organizer that has two seperate holes for each strand to come out from. I even have some large plastic bags that I can almost close leaving a small opening for the yarn to come through. Then I keep one skein to my right side and the other to the left of me, then I can switch sides each time I turn my work. That way I keep the 2 skeins from tangling around each other. Nothing worse than getting 2 skeins tangled up together. Never tried to work 2 of any project together at the same time. I've seen it done for socks to make sure they match, but 2 wraps sound harder due to there size. Look foward to seeing finished product. I'm in the process of getting another batch of beads together for you. That will take me a few days, but I haven't forgotten.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the ideas on how to keep the yarn seperated I am sure that will help me. Well, as for how big and bulky it will be that is remained to be seen. They are like 20 by 76 so the lenght is were the bulkiness will come in at. I am fine with the width. The rows I did worked up rather quickly last night so as long as I do a few rows a day I will get it done. I hope my dh will get the press set up soon and get my hooks done it won't take long for them to be finished if he stops procrastinating. I have some acrylics from size J to N that I want to do and the metal ones as well in size J and K. Hopefully in a couple of days he will do them.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Whenever he feels up to it. I'm surprised he doesn't want to play with his new toy. Sounds like the wraps are going to be nice and glad they are working up so fast. I made one for Rachel, only yook me 3-4 days.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been finding myself fighting not to fall asleep while knitting. I put it down after the third row and watched some tv the next thing I knew it was five in the morning. I never use to be able to sleep in a chair until chemo now it is a chore to stay away when I am in mine.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I have been finding myself fighting not to fall asleep while knitting. I put it down after the third row and watched some tv the next thing I knew it was five in the morning. I never use to be able to sleep in a chair until chemo now it is a chore to stay away when I am in mine.


I get real sleepy when I knit. And that it what I am doing now. I have to take frequent breaks. Haven't figured out how to knit in my sleep yet. I do it and then I have to ripn it all over. Thank god for life lines. I have to have them. Doing a knit square right now and just on break.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah I need to get a few rows done on my work but need to go grocery shopping too. But not quite ready to go to the store. But life does get in the way from time to time.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Yeah I need to get a few rows done on my work but need to go grocery shopping too. But not quite ready to go to the store. But life does get in the way from time to time.


I have really had to take the time to do my yarn stuff lately. I know what you mean. I almost burned my potatoes.lol


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I did that with a pot of soup last night. Luckily I could save it and only scorched the bottom. I needed veggies and pulled my homemade soup out and added a few things and that was the meal we had last night. Now I need to jar it up.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well off to do my shopping happy knitting.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Well off to do my shopping happy knitting.


Had to go pay bills so I can mail them out in AM. Then tues I get to go shopping. Hopefully I'll get a chance to knit some more today. Gets harder when the sun goes down.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been working on a simple knit square called Diagonals. It is some thing that I think would adapt well for the Knook. I'm having trouble keeping count though. Had to rip it out once. Got 9 new rows done. Taking a break cause I get so sleepy. Ciyona, how's your wraps projects doing? Curious how you can do 2 at once.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad you are getting going on your projects Jacki, as for me working two shawls at the same time is going well. I was working on them at the doctors today and had at least three people ask me about it. One was a gentleman who is interested in learning crochet. But as you know knooking is quite different. He actually sat down next to me to watch what I was doing and I gave some explanation. If I had a place in the area I would teach it. A lady who sat next to me as well who crochets was quite interested in learning to knit with a crochet hook. As for doing the two shawls together it is like doing an afghan only that you are doing two pieces at the same time. I was skecptical at first about doing it but as I worked it was rather easy to do. They are looking good and I do plan to post pics when I get them done. I have a few ideas of what I want to do on the pockets. I was thinking of beading something but someone pointed out about washing it so I may just do a sewn on applique to give them some color.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Doing 2 wraps at same time sounds challenging. Found a site that carries Original Beginners Knook kit with the 3 Knook hooks for only $8.46 at cutratecrafts.com. I have ordered from them and like them. Just got a nice set of crochet hooks with 2 interchangable handles and hook sizes f-j. Nice ergonomic hanles and the price was right at $12.99 with a nice zippered case and a tool for loom knitting too.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone may I join you all ? I have been knitting since 2004 I am turning 60 next month , married 41 years with 6 granbabies and one great granbaby and my precious Miss Emmalou ,she's an Aussie Blue Berle 7yrs old. I am on Ravelry username Kemer where I have all of my projects that I have made posted under Projects on my page in 'my notebook', if anyone is interested.

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/KEMER

I have never crocheted before but recently learn about this Knooking/ Crohooking craft and being me I jumped right in with buying every tool I would need plus books with patterns in them to teach me . But that is the end of the line. I sat down one night to try but ended up getting frustrated and went back to what I knew best 'Knitting' But those knooks and books keep whispering at me . I found Ciyona on another thread here on KP and wanted to see some of her work ,so here I am.

My favorite knitting project is knitting the Sally Melville's Einstein Coat which I have made four of them so far. I love knitting this coat.

I've read some of the postings here in this thread and looking at your lacy shawl it looks like your knitting only you're using the knook needle, yes?

I bookmarked this thread in hopes of learning a new craft!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Nanaskess, knooking is knitting with a crochet hook and the cord is the other 'needle.'

It's also a bit like Tunisian Crochet, except in knooking you have to turn your work, as in knitting (unless you knit backwards)


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Hi everyone time for a new posting. Here are some links on how to knook this is a thread on helping you get started with knooking. We here try to answer your questions and want you to have a nice experience with type of knitting. First off knooking is knitting with a crochet hook that has a hole in the end to hold a cord. The cord acts like a second needle without having one. It is not tunisian crochet or locker hook though there may be simularities. You learn a knit and purl stitch which allows you to do almost any knitting or crochet pattern with the knook. We will try to answer your questions and if we don't know the answer I will surely try to find it. I am self taught and have been researching as I can to find the information. There are some pattern books being sold through various websites. But I am finding that many are tired of doing scarves and dishcloths. These are good starter projects to learn on and when you feel confident to go one to larger items that will be up to you. Best we here can do is give you support as you try this knitting technique. It is my hope that we can all learn together and make it an enjoyable experience for everyone who would like to learn to knook.
> 
> http://www.crochetville.org/forum/showthread.php?t=126375
> 
> ...


The scarf is beautiful! I have a set of those needle/hooks, but not sure how to view the tutorials. I'm left handed and not sure if I should still put the hook to the back of the stitch (when she demo's) or if mine should go to the front of the stitch.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Welcome Nanakess, Knooking is fun once you get the hang of it. Ciyona is our fearless leader as she's the best at it. Out beginning thread was my first knooked scarf. You might want to check that one out too while your here at KP. Once you practice a bit it really isn't hard to do. And you can use about any knitting patttern to make projescts with the Knook. Just takes a little patience at first to get sts even and tension right. That seems to be the thing that discourages most people. But as with any new craft, just need practice. I, my self am more of a crocheter so Knooking seems to be a bit easier for me. I'm teaching myself to knit and it is very slow going. Glad to meet you anf hope you'll check in periodically. We are here to help in any way that we can. Love your pooch too. :lol:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

freesia792 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone time for a new posting. Here are some links on how to knook this is a thread on helping you get started with knooking. We here try to answer your questions and want you to have a nice experience with type of knitting. First off knooking is knitting with a crochet hook that has a hole in the end to hold a cord. The cord acts like a second needle without having one. It is not tunisian crochet or locker hook though there may be simularities. You learn a knit and purl stitch which allows you to do almost any knitting or crochet pattern with the knook. We will try to answer your questions and if we don't know the answer I will surely try to find it. I am self taught and have been researching as I can to find the information. There are some pattern books being sold through various websites. But I am finding that many are tired of doing scarves and dishcloths. These are good starter projects to learn on and when you feel confident to go one to larger items that will be up to you. Best we here can do is give you support as you try this knitting technique. It is my hope that we can all learn together and make it an enjoyable experience for everyone who would like to learn to knook.
> ...


The leisure arts link has directions for "Lefties" too. As does the books.Check them out.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I have the 1st regular baby afghan that I needed to make all done so now I can take a little break & practice my knooking. 
Lisa


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

good to hear your going to give it a try. When I get done with the 2 small projects I'm doing now, I may try a simple knit/purl pattern for a dishcloth. See how well that turns out. I need the practice.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome Nanakess. Yes, You are right about the hook and I am following a knitted pattern as long as you can knit and purl you can do it. I had to make a couple of stitches to set up my first row but after that is is following the pattern which by the way is my first work from a chart as that is all I have for the pattern so I had to learn to read a chart.

Well ladies I did it again and spammed something which keeps me from receiving my email notices when some one responds to a post so I will have to check everyday to see what is being posted. I am going to be off line today as I have a full day ahead with a huge egg hunt for kids twice today and will be back on as soon as my dh gets the taxes done, hope it isn't too late. Anyway, Happy Easter everyone.



Nanakess said:


> Hi everyone may I join you all ? I have been knitting since 2004 I am turning 60 next month , married 41 years with 6 granbabies and one great granbaby and my precious Miss Emmalou ,she's an Aussie Blue Berle 7yrs old. I am on Ravelry username Kemer where I have all of my projects that I have made posted under Projects on my page in 'my notebook', if anyone is interested.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/KEMER
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Great Lisa will you post in pics so we can see it?



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I have the 1st regular baby afghan that I needed to make all done so now I can take a little break & practice my knooking.
> Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Freesia, as a lefty your work is backward from us righties, Jacki is right leisure arts has left handed tutorials. Now as far as the other two go you are only inserting the hook from the opposite direction. The question is which is the front part of your loop and the back. Knit to the front purl to the back and it should come out for you. Try a swatch and see which looks best and go from there. I will see if I can teach my sister who is left handed and maybe get her advice on the best way to do things for lefties. If she is willing to learn something new.



freesia792 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone time for a new posting. Here are some links on how to knook this is a thread on helping you get started with knooking. We here try to answer your questions and want you to have a nice experience with type of knitting. First off knooking is knitting with a crochet hook that has a hole in the end to hold a cord. The cord acts like a second needle without having one. It is not tunisian crochet or locker hook though there may be simularities. You learn a knit and purl stitch which allows you to do almost any knitting or crochet pattern with the knook. We will try to answer your questions and if we don't know the answer I will surely try to find it. I am self taught and have been researching as I can to find the information. There are some pattern books being sold through various websites. But I am finding that many are tired of doing scarves and dishcloths. These are good starter projects to learn on and when you feel confident to go one to larger items that will be up to you. Best we here can do is give you support as you try this knitting technique. It is my hope that we can all learn together and make it an enjoyable experience for everyone who would like to learn to knook.
> ...


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow! each day I see more and more ladies interested in Knooking. It is growing and soon there will be a large group of us who are passionate about our knooking. Glad you are feeling better Jacki. Lisa good to see you back, and welcome to all the newbies. We here will do our best to help you get on your way to a journey in knooking. It is our goal to help you get the basics and then it is up to you to excel into the realm of working your magic with fiber. We all have our talent and some may go one to be designers while the rest my just choose to follow patterns created by others. I wish that each and everyone of you will enjoy your experience here and remember that we all learn from each other as we grow in our crafting. This has been a wonderful journey for me as I have met some really wonderful people and learned from you all as well. To say I am the best is something that I feel honored about but I am not by no means the best here. I am just passionate in wanting others to learn and understand what knooking is all about. I would love to be able to meet you all someplace for a knooking party but distance is an issue for all of us. Thank God for the internet. So we can knook and have coffee, tea or a soda together and enjoy the experiences that we all have as well as our frustrations with knooking. Have a Happy Easter and I will be here for you when needed to answer your questions to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't have a camera to post pictures with.
Lisa


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Happy Easter to you Ciyona, And to all our followers. It's a beautiful day in WNC. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I plan on working on my projects.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

can you use your cell phone to take a pic and email to self then down load to puter that is what I do.



Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I don't have a camera to post pictures with.
> Lisa


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

It is a lovely Easter Morning here in Florida as well Jacki. Ham is done and almost ready to take to the egg hunt at 11am, My dd and her beau, might as well be her hubby they have been together about five years now is hosting the egg hunt for his employees. They will have two today. I have to get a table and some chairs over there and I do hope it comes out grand for her. I already told her I was taking my knooking I get so bored at social gatherings and this is just for the kids anyways. Five hundred eggs wow that is a big hunt.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Happy Easter to you Ciyona, And to all our followers. It's a beautiful day in WNC. Hope everyone has a wonderful day. I plan on working on my projects.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> It is a lovely Easter Morning here in Florida as well Jacki. Ham is done and almost ready to take to the egg hunt at 11am, My dd and her beau, might as well be her hubby they have been together about five years now is hosting the egg hunt for his employees. They will have two today. I have to get a table and some chairs over there and I do hope it comes out grand for her. I already told her I was taking my knooking I get so bored at social gatherings and this is just for the kids anyways. Five hundred eggs wow that is a big hunt.
> Have a Great time.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Freesia, as a lefty your work is backward from us righties, Jacki is right leisure arts has left handed tutorials. Now as far as the other two go you are only inserting the hook from the opposite direction. The question is which is the front part of your loop and the back. Knit to the front purl to the back and it should come out for you. Try a swatch and see which looks best and go from there. I will see if I can teach my sister who is left handed and maybe get her advice on the best way to do things for lefties. If she is willing to learn something new.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE this group. No where else can I imagine so many wonderful and selfless people so willing to help. Thank you Ciyona, and all the others that have been so helpful and so willing to help.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Freesia792, welcome. Any time, were here to help if we can.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Your welcome Freesia792, no problem that is why this thread was opened to help those who need it.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> Nanaskess, knooking is knitting with a crochet hook and the cord is the other 'needle.'
> 
> It's also a bit like Tunisian Crochet, except in knooking you have to turn your work, as in knitting (unless you knit backwards)


So, you knit the knit and purl the same only using a hook instead of a pointed needle , yes? If that is correct , I think I'm going to love this.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Not exactly it is different that using your knitting needles. But if a pattern calls for knit you use the way to knit with the knook yarn in back and if you are purling you purl the way you are instructed with the knook with yarn in front of course. The best way I can describe it is the way I do it. To knit, insert hook behind the front of the loop from right to left grab the yarn and pull it through the loop. To purl, yarn in front of your work go to the back of the loop grab the yarn in the hook and insert the hook infront of the back loop which makes it twist yarn over and pull through the loop. Once you master this you are well on your way to making beautifull garments.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I will be on in the morning as I have to go sit with the grand kids at 1:30 in the morning so I need to get some sleep I am working on 24hrs now are really close to it. I will check back then everyone. Enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Not exactly it is different that using your knitting needles. But if a pattern calls for knit you use the way to knit with the knook yarn in back and if you are purling you purl the way you are instructed with the knook with yarn in front of course. The best way I can describe it is the way I do it. To knit, insert hook behind the front of the loop from right to left grab the yarn and pull it through the loop. To purl, yarn in front of your work go to the back of the loop grab the yarn in the hook and insert the hook infront of the back loop which makes it twist yarn over and pull through the loop. Once you master this you are well on your way to making beautifull garments.


I find the instructions for the purl a little confusing. Which way do you insert hook? I know you do yours a little diffrent. Thanks Ciyona.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I insert left to right on purl sts and right to left on knit sts. remembering that to purl you go in through the back part of the loop so you grab the back loop with the hook and manuver the hook though the loop under the yarn it causes a twisting effect.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > Not exactly it is different that using your knitting needles. But if a pattern calls for knit you use the way to knit with the knook yarn in back and if you are purling you purl the way you are instructed with the knook with yarn in front of course. The best way I can describe it is the way I do it. To knit, insert hook behind the front of the loop from right to left grab the yarn and pull it through the loop. To purl, yarn in front of your work go to the back of the loop grab the yarn in the hook and insert the hook infront of the back loop which makes it twist yarn over and pull through the loop. Once you master this you are well on your way to making beautifull garments.
> ...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I insert left to right on purl sts and right to left on knit sts. remembering that to purl you go in through the back part of the loop so you grab the back loop with the hook and manuver the hook though the loop under the yarn it causes a twisting effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is a bit diffrent way, but I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay Jacki I just reviewed one of the tutorials and if you just insert the hook right to left through front of loop yarn in back for knit st you will be fine. For purling insert hook left to right through back of loop yarn in front. The position of the working yarn is important for you create the hump that the purl st has remember yarn in front to purl yarn in back to knit. You are really just going through the center of the loop it is just how you are inserting the needle that gives you the st you need. Now I grab the yarn when purling and just pull it through and yarn over when I do the knit st. Hope I haven't confused you more if you need to go back to bag tv and watch Becca again if that doesn't work go to another and review if need be call me and I will try to talk you through it as best I can. Maybe if you can use the pinky of your left hand as a point of reference you might get it. Holding the loops in your left hand bring you hook past the loop you are needing to work then turn it to insert into the loop grab your working yarn and pull through.



Angelsmom1 said:


> Ciyona said:
> 
> 
> > I insert left to right on purl sts and right to left on knit sts. remembering that to purl you go in through the back part of the loop so you grab the back loop with the hook and manuver the hook though the loop under the yarn it causes a twisting effect.
> ...


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice, how does knooking work?


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Knooking is knitting with a crochet hook on pg one there are some tutorials to show you how it works. After viewing the and you have questions please feel free to ask. There are three to view and shows different ways to do knooking. You can follow almost any knit or crochet pattern with the knook.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Lsdies, I need some advice. I just found out that I am going to be a great aunt again and I want to make something for the new baby. I don't know if it will be a boy or girl or exactly when it is due at the moment. So I need to put things here on hold. What I need is what is the best yarns to use as I don't like the red heart yarns but I don't want to use acrylic as of the hazards in case of fire. I am thinking a cotton yarn I can't handle wool too much as it makes me itch so I need some advice before I choose a pattern I might be able to do them with the knook and it will be interesting to try. A layette may be simple enough to do and not take too much time to make each piece. I have never done baby items before and now is a good time to learn. Any advice will be apperciated.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Ladies, I need some advice. I just found out that I am going to be a great aunt again and I want to make something for the new baby. I don't know if it will be a boy or girl or exactly when it is due at the moment. So I need to put things here on hold. What I need is what is the best yarns to use as I don't like the red heart yarns but I don't want to use acrylic as of the hazards in case of fire. I am thinking a cotton yarn I can't handle wool too much as it makes me itch so I need some advice before I choose a pattern I might be able to do them with the knook and it will be interesting to try. A layette may be simple enough to do and not take too much time to make each piece. I have never done baby items before and now is a good time to learn. Any advice will be appreciated.


I hope you find some help, the only two baby items I have made were a Top Down Raglan Baby Sweater and a 21 inch teddy bear that I also added a baby Einstein sweater . The baby sweater was for my Great Grandchild and now that she has out grown it ,her mom gave it back to me because I am going to knit the sweater a bear to go with it , which my GG will get back when she is older and then she will have a keepsake from her Greatnana.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

The baby tops, sweaters etc I made were very easy. I made the sleeves as rectangles then folded them in half and sewed to the body of sweater before sewing up side seams.Little baby clothes are a bit easier because they don't need to be close fitting. I also did up little packages of bib's, burp towels, toys and afghans as when I needed baby things I had just started learning how to knit crochet and hadn't heard of knooking yet.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks Jacki I will start looking for patterns. I think my mom said my nephew's wife is having a boy. So I will make something in a color that will be good for a boy but can be used by a girl just in case. Though I am not fond of green or yellow that much I will come up with something. I think I will give my brother in Va Bch a call and let him tell me what he knows I know he was told and it will give me a good chance to practice on baby things. I am not sure if she is going to have a baby shower but I can still make her some things and it will be fun to do. I was looking at the bracelet and it is really simple to do so that is what I will make you and I think I have some swarovski's in red as well.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Thanks Jacki I will start looking for patterns. I think my mom said my nephew's wife is having a boy. So I will make something in a color that will be good for a boy but can be used by a girl just in case. Though I am not fond of green or yellow that much I will come up with something. I think I will give my brother in Va Bch a call and let him tell me what he knows I know he was told and it will give me a good chance to practice on baby things. I am not sure if she is going to have a baby shower but I can still make her some things and it will be fun to do. I was looking at the bracelet and it is really simple to do so that is what I will make you and I think I have some swarovski's in red as well.


Thanks so much Ciyona, that bracelet will be so helpful to me as well as look so fashionable. No one but you and I will know it's actually a tool! I've used a varigated baby yarn when the sex of the baby is unknown, covers all the bases. I also like Lavendar as a good either/or color. Pale yellow it also a good choice. I've seen some afghan for babies done in other non-baby colors, that seems to be a new trend. There are also bright colors thet are used now too. I wonder if they would be too powerful or strong in color for a newborn though. I'm sure whatever you choose will be much appreciated. I have enjoyed making little "sacks" that cuddle the baby inside. I also like to make car seat blankets. They are a bit smaller than the regular baby blanket and then put a slit in it for the buckle to peak thru. It's a very useful gift and a bit diffrent but usually well liked by the moms and dads. Have fun, I think baby things are fun to make.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi everyone, it has been over a week since I have written on the thread as I am working on my prayer shawls. I am so pleased with how the pattern is looking. I really thought that it would be difficult to do two at a time but it is really easy though I am not getting enough rows done each day. The pattern that I am using is a good one and easy to remember so it makes it simple to keep track of were I am in my work. I only need to refer back occassionally to the pattern if needed. I am also finding that while I am working with a really dark green for one of my shawls I don't care too much for the dark colors. I have also been laxed on some things that I need to get done so my apologies for that but I will get them done as soon as I can. I do hope everyone is doing well with their own knook projects and would love to see your work. Well, thst about covers things for now so Happy Knooking all.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi ciyona, glad to hear from you. Glad to hear your still making progress on your double shawl project. I am still doing Tunisian crochet lessons at ambassadorcrochet. I keep saying when I finish that, I'll do a knooked square, but thet lessons on tunisiain keep going and going and going. I'll get back to knooking soon. I have some nice varigated yarn and may make a small Knook project any way to keep my skills up and for the practice. Hope all is well in your family.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Things are going well here family wise just getting worn out with the crazy schedule.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I wish you well and your in my prayers, my friend. Think for practice, I'm going to Knook a Cell phone case. I have 3 phones, but only 2 cases. That should be easy. I just make a rectangle, add a small strap, sew up the botton and side seam and all done. Need to practice purl and/or stockinnette stitch. I'm getting bettter with regular knitting, so time to move onward and upward. Got to get Hennalady back to giving the Knook a try. She is kind of discouraged. I think I could talk her into a cat toy for her kitty. She's doing good with Tunisian crochet, and that's a similar thing to Knooking.
Looking foward to bracelet/stitch counter. I'm hoping I can figure how you made it to see if I can figure it out and make several in diffrent colors. Hope the beads I sent you will work for this. Happy Stitchin'.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

The bracelet is ready to assemble and I found some good beads from the ones you sent I just have to get off my duff and get it done. I have been a bit under the weather as of late and working on my shawls. I should be way further along than I am but at least I am doing some everyday. I am getting faster at doing my purls it is such an easy pattern to work with I will send you a copy with the bracelet. It is a pocketed shawl and is lovely. Hope Kim gets back to knooking too. Ttul.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> The bracelet is ready to assemble and I found some good beads from the ones you sent I just have to get off my duff and get it done. I have been a bit under the weather as of late and working on my shawls. I should be way further along than I am but at least I am doing some everyday. I am getting faster at doing my purls it is such an easy pattern to work with I will send you a copy with the bracelet. It is a pocketed shawl and is lovely. Hope Kim gets back to knooking too. Ttul.


Sorry to hear your a bit under the weather. Hope it passes soon. Thanks for sending me the pattern. I am still looking for that "perfect{ shawl pattern. Have the yarn, just keep changing my mind on the pattern. Looking foward for the bracelet too. I have been doing more knitting and can definitly use the counter.I am always losing track. Ive been putting in a life line every 8 rows as that is where the repeat of the pattern is. It helps.Willl use the counter to keep strack of repeats in the rows.Almost done with knit project and want to do some thing with my Knook.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Here I got a good nights sleep and woke to find that my brother was back in the hosp. He couldn't breath so they put him on a ventilator. Will know more tomorrow. They have to restrain him or he will pull it out and they are keeping him sedated. He looks good and woke briefly so the gave him more medication to knock him out Mom has had a time with him as his bp keeps going up and he is retaining water. His Kidney doc will be in tomorrow to check on him. I hope this time he understands that he needs to be accountable for his own health and finally starts taking care of himself. He has always had a temper and does as he wishes. He just hasn't got it yet that no one can help him if he doesn't want to take control of his own health. I love him but I am frustrated with the way he is because he is so stubborn.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Here I got a good nights sleep and woke to find that my brother was back in the hosp. He couldn't breath so they put him on a ventilator. Will know more tomorrow. They have to restrain him or he will pull it out and they are keeping him sedated. He looks good and woke briefly so the gave him more medication to knock him out Mom has had a time with him as his bp keeps going up and he is retaining water. His Kidney doc will be in tomorrow to check on him. I hope this time he understands that he needs to be accountable for his own health and finally starts taking care of himself. He has always had a temper and does as he wishes. He just hasn't got it yet that no one can help him if he doesn't want to take control of his own health. I love him but I am frustrated with the way he is because he is so stubborn.


I'm back and so sorry to hear about your brother. I had a health scare myself the other night. My blood sugar dropped into the 40' and I tried for over an hour to get it to come up to no avail. I finally passed out and luckily I woke several hours later, my sugar had come up to 100 while I was out. They stopped chemo as they is what caused that to happen. Got a short report on MRI that pancreas is not working and common bie duct off liver is blocked. Waiting to hear from liver doc. In the meantime, I just keep knitting and crocheting although I haven't picked up my knnook recently, though this would be a good time as I can't do much else. Ciyone you got a package coming around next weds.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Good to have you back. I do know how important the pancreas is because it regulates the sugar. My cancer was attatched to the head of mine when I found out in 2004. But it was taken care of at that time during chemo. So far life is good but awful stressful, man we need a break from all the issues that plague us. As of late I have piddled with some of my crafting but just have a hard time staying focused on any one thing. I went shopping earlier yesterday and purchased some new cloths. My daughter had a thirty one party that I had to go too and she had a cinco de mayo theme. It was great I purchased a couple of purses and got three all in one organizer bags for five bucks each. In all I spent over a hundred and forty bucks on those and seventy on cloths then went to jo annes and spent forty bucks on a few items. I wanted a new crafting table but it was red tagged so my coupons wouldn't work so I ended up buying two 29" rose wood circulars knitting needles that I have been eyeing for quite some time and a couple of other things. One of the purses that I purchased is a birthday present for my mom. I also took my dh to the book store as he wanted some new books to read and I ended up getting mom a new bible cover for her bible that I will give her on mothers day. This way if I don't get her shawl finished I have something to give her. So I had a day to do some interesting things. I didn't get anymore yarn though as I want to get some of my stash cleaned out so I can get some different yarns to work with though they are more expensive. I have mostly caron yarns and cotton so I am ready to try something new soon. I want to learn to make socks but with everything else on my plate it will have to wait. I will be watching for the package.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Your day sounded busy but for me it wold have been fun as I love to shop. I went to a local dollar store that was having a Mother's day special. They had free pizza and all kinds of neat item for salee at only a dollar a piece. I picked up some things for my future swap packages. I found 4 sets of knitting needles and some novelty yarns as well as some other little things for the sewers and crafters on KP swaps. Got a bunch of things for my self too. Do love those dollar stores.I have a cople of patterns for bible covers too and maybe I can make on for myself. My bible is getting worn looking from carrying it around back and forth to church. One even has a book mark with it.You've inspired me. Have a good day and hope you are doing some better.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Bibles tend to do that with all the use they get. When I gave my grandmother her new one on her 85th birthday back in the 80s she had over five others sitting on a bookshelf and one she had on her nightstand she read it everynight. When she passed, My aunt made sure I got it back. Unfortunately it too had seen it's days and the binding gave out and I couldn't get it rebound and during moves it got lost but the meaning of it hasn't.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona, just a reminder, your box shud be there by weds. Take care.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Woo hoo! Box has arrived, took only three days. Nice acrylics I am going to help my grandson make his mom a necklace on Thursday.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I am going to go to the Walmart here and see if they have those strings.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Woo hoo! Box has arrived, took only three days. Nice acrylics I am going to help my grandson make his mom a necklace on Thursday.


Great idea and good timing too. So glad for you.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Dimples16, welcome. I do hope you can get your strings if not try a Jo Anns if you have one there. If not you can use some ribbon or find a small enough cord from a hardware store. Some one told me to find the crochet hooks with the tapered ends that they are easier to drill but I haven't seen any as of yet. It would be nice if Leisure arts would make a lace kit as well as a kit for larger work. Good luck and if you have question just ask.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi Jacki, yeah the timing is great I have the next two days off so I am going to the beach. I want to soak my feet in the ocean. The salt water is healthy for me. I like looking for shells as well. I can make earrings and necklaces from them too. May be what I need to get me back on track.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Hi Jacki, yeah the timing is great I have the next two days off so I am going to the beach. I want to soak my feet in the ocean. The salt water is healthy for me. I like looking for shells as well. I can make earrings and necklaces from them too. May be what I need to get me back on track.


Enjoy the beach. Weather has been good for it up here.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Didn't get to the beach. So sad. Hubby wants to go to the range today I told him to go without me. Ususally I like to go but refuse because he didn't take me to the beach. Can you say I am mad at him. He slept til noon and then I was ready for sleep. Now he expects me to go with him to the range. Nope he can go and I will sleep. Thanks for letting me vent and I will see what surprises he will have for me today if any.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Didn't get to the beach. So sad. Hubby wants to go to the range today I told him to go without me. Ususally I like to go but refuse because he didn't take me to the beach. Can you say I am mad at him. He slept til noon and then I was ready for sleep. Now he expects me to go with him to the range. Nope he can go and I will sleep. Thanks for letting me vent and I will see what surprises he will have for me today if any.


That's too bad after you were looking so foward to going. I like going to the range, but doesn't compare with a trip to the beach. Guess he's in the dog house, Huh? Maybe next weekend for mother's day!!


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, I doubt that well happen soon. My brother had a turn for the worse and mom isn't sure what she is going to do. They want to do a trachomotity, sorry about spelling there. They had taken him off the ventilator and had to put it back in the other night. The are doing an mri to see if he has any brain fucntion. I am afraid if they do the trach we won't be able to take him off life support if he doesn't have any. He doesn't need to suffer like that. It has been a week and a half I am going to try to get to the hosp to be with my mom in the morning to find out what I can. I do know that my other three brothers and myself don't want to keep him on this for too long if there is no improvement. His sons can't make that decision because they are both mentally challenged and I am sure that mom has talked to both of them about this. It is best that we let him go if there is no hope. 

Sorry I am venting on you guys. I am okay just sad. I will keep you informed.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

So very sorry Pat,. I went thru this with a friend last mother's day of all days. Her son has a heart attack then a stroke and was gone before they could airlift him to spartanburg SC. There, the doctors knowing there was no chance, kept him on life support, did open heart sugery and got him 8 specialists, all that while they knew his brain was gone. It was horrible.It was all a show for the familyHis brain had been dead for 10 days before they gave the family the option of stopping life support. They were milking the insurance company, I am sure of it. He was gone before he got to the hospital. Makes me furious. May God, be with each and every one of you and family and He will take care of you all with your desicions.I'll put you and yours on our church prayer list too as well as your brother again.Love you, jacki


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I just got back and they gave us the option of doing a trach. He has a 33% chance but they still can't be sure. If he makes it he will be in a nursing home maybe long term and we know that he wouldn't want that. Ultimately the decision will be my mom's. She will call everyone and get their thoughts and so far I think everyone is leaning on letting him go. Either way their will be some suffering. He has some brain activity so their is hope but when his medicare runs out then he goes on medicade for long term and I don't think mom can handle that she'd be at the nursing home everyday. Sad thing is when I was in the hosp. Only my husband came to see me. So why do they care how I feel about what they should do for my brother. Mean as it was he has such a big heart. Well that is enough of that it is in Gods hands now.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh no! need some white mary maxim cloudspun chunky yarn I looked on their site and didn't see any. Hope I can find another yarn to go with it. I like how my knitting is looking with it. Took a break from my knook.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Oh no! need some white mary maxim cloudspun chunky yarn I looked on their site and didn't see any. Hope I can find another yarn to go with it. I like how my knitting is looking with it. Took a break from my knook.


Still working on shawls?
Keep up the good attitude


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah I was given some white cloud spun and started knitting it to the pocket shawl pattern and just loved how it looked but I only have three skiens not enough to do the job. I went to mary maxim site and couldn't find any. So I will have to see if I can find some more in a differnt color I suppose and make it in stripes or half and half. I really love the stitches in that pattern and I have to keep practicing my knitting too so I don't forget how too.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Yeah I was given some white cloud spun and started knitting it to the pocket shawl pattern and just loved how it looked but I only have three skiens not enough to do the job. I went to mary maxim site and couldn't find any. So I will have to see if I can find some more in a differnt color I suppose and make it in stripes or half and half. I really love the stitches in that pattern and I have to keep practicing my knitting too so I don't forget how too.


you can always put out a request on KP for the yarn you want. You'd be surprised what people have in thier stashes. I looked and don't have any or O'd be glad to send you some. Hope you can work something out.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I did that but it didn't come up in the new digest. Mom went with the trach for my brother they will do that on Monday. They told us he contacted a blood infection that is very rare in the hospitals and had to order some special antibiotics for him. So only time will tell and I can't go see him because of how contagious he is. I can only hope that the day I went I didn't catch anything. Having a compromised immune system myself. I can here my doc now. I went the day before we found out about his infection.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> I did that but it didn't come up in the new digest. Mom went with the trach for my brother they will do that on Monday. They told us he contacted a blood infection that is very rare in the hospitals and had to order some special antibiotics for him. So only time will tell and I can't go see him because of how contagious he is. I can only hope that the day I went I didn't catch anything. Having a compromised immune system myself. I can here my doc now. I went the day before we found out about his infection.


Sure hope you didn't get exposed and caught his infection. Now more than ever, you need to take good care of yourself to try to build up your immune system, lots of rest, healthy foods-you know the drill. Still praying for you and your family. Wanting God to give you the strength to handle whatever happens with your brother. Take care. 
Haven't found your yarn yet, huh? might have to switch colors, but that can give your project some character. Did you get the beaded gift done for mother's day. Bet your (?) nephews mom was proud of him making his mom a gift. Glad I found those beads. They are good for kids.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry it has been a while no I didn't get exposed. He was moved into a nursing home after they did his trach and is in the ccu ward there. Mom said he has opened his eyes and blinked at her when she asked him if he knew she was there. I want to go see him so bad but can't risk it. I am worried that the antibiotics aren't working as well as the should. But this infection is highly resistant to them. They said they needed to do a transfusion of 2pts of blood I suppose from the dyalisis at least I hope that is why. I have been so busy lately that I couldn't even get to my knooking or even knitting as the garden is coming in so things won't get finished in time. Well that is my update, how are you doing?


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona, your all still in my prayers. Hope he can fight the infection. Your smart to keep a distance, you sure don't need an infection like that. Life happens. I'm sure you will get your shawls done, better late than never, Right? Glad to hear your little guy made his mom the gift with the beads. I've been offline as my computer died last week and I had to get a new one. Missed you. Hope all goes well and will wait for your next post.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Actually I have just been taking time off as I got overwhelmed with family matters and will take a bit more time I think. I went back to playing my pogo games for a while as it seems to give me some out to everyday stuff. I'll stay in touch and still have some things to get finished and sent out. Just taking some me time. Don't know how long it will be but I will keep a check on the thread.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Ciyona said:


> Actually I have just been taking time off as I got overwhelmed with family matters and will take a bit more time I think. I went back to playing my pogo games for a while as it seems to give me some out to everyday stuff. I'll stay in touch and still have some things to get finished and sent out. Just taking some me time. Don't know how long it will be but I will keep a check on the thread.


good for you. I did notice that you were doing an awful lot and then with your brother, so Take the time to take care of yourself. We'll be here when you come back.love you.


----------

